# Frage an das Buffed Team



## Fusselkorn (23. Dezember 2009)

Hey liebe Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seitdem ich kein WoW mehr spiele und mit WAR angefangen habe fällt mir immer mehr auf das es fast nur WoW Themen auf der Hauptseite gibt und dass man z.b. in der WAR Datenbank nur Npc´s, und Items findet und nicht wie in der WoW Datenbank Npc´s, Quests, Items, usw.... Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen wann mal wieder ein Thema über Warhammer kommt oder wann mal ein bisschen an der Datenbak rumgebastelt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin Froh über Antworten
Bis dann euer Fusselkorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Falls es kein neues Thema mehr von mir gibt erstmal Frohe Weihnachten und ein Gutes neues Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rungor (23. Dezember 2009)

das man die datenbank verbessern könnte ist ihnen wohl klar^^
sonst gilt hier eigentlich

buffed = das portal für world of warcraft

edit: das aoc portal haben sie z.B. auch abgedreht(unter anderem) wegen "technische Hürden bei der Entwicklung einer Datenbank."
wenn man aber wirklich eine machen hätte wollen, wäre es auch möglich gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


siehe http://aoc.yg.com/de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (23. Dezember 2009)

Fusselkorn schrieb:


> [...] dass man z.b. in der WAR Datenbank nur Npc´s, und Items findet und nicht wie in der WoW Datenbank Npc´s, Quests, Items, usw.... Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen wann mal wieder ein Thema über Warhammer kommt oder wann mal ein bisschen an der Datenbak rumgebastelt wird.
> [...]



Ich würde schätzen.....nie. 
Ist leider so aber es gibt diesbezüglich informativere Seiten:

wardb.com (Englisch)


----------



## Vráccas.Drachmondis (23. Dezember 2009)

ja wow is hier schon extrem viel aber auch andere berichte kommen an !
würde mir auch mehr über andere games wünschen und nicht nur von den ganzen top games am mmo himmel ,sondern auch mal spiele die man sonnst nich kenmnen würde asia zbs.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (23. Dezember 2009)

WOW ist nun mal das Steckenpferd am MMO Himmel, finde es aber auch Persönlich Schade das Alle Forums Entschlackt worden sind außer Natürlich WOW.. Und man liest echt nur WOW da WOW hier.. Denke mal Buffed bekommt Geld dafür :-)


----------



## Chaotikos (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute,

da gibts schon nen Thread zu im HdRO-Forum.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=135222

Hab auch WoW aufgehört (langweilig) und spiel jetzt HdRO + Warhammer Online...
Naja,mich nervts auch... bringt aber nix...hätte auch gerne mal WAR-Klassenguides usw.

Ciao Chaotikos (Carroburg-Roxxia-Erzmagierin)


----------



## Teal (23. Dezember 2009)

Hab den Beitrag mal verschoben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß,
Teal


----------



## normansky (23. Dezember 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> WOW ist nun mal das Steckenpferd am MMO Himmel, finde es aber auch Persönlich Schade das Alle Forums Entschlackt worden sind außer Natürlich WOW.. Und man liest echt nur WOW da WOW hier.. Denke mal Buffed bekommt Geld dafür :-)


Wer nun von wo her Geld bekommt, steht erstmal in den Sternen, ich denke mal einfach das solche Spartengebiete bei den Lesern nicht gefragt und somit nicht Gewinn bringend sind!


----------



## corak (24. Dezember 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Wer nun von wo her Geld bekommt, steht erstmal in den Sternen, ich denke mal einfach das solche Spartengebiete bei den Lesern nicht gefragt und somit nicht Gewinn bringend sind!



Da magst du recht haben.

P.S. Als Hüter der Rechtschreibung solltest du etwas mehr auf deine eigene achten.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (24. Dezember 2009)

Was bringen aber zich unter Foren, wenn nur in wenigen gepostet wird.
Klar ist WOW hier stark vertreten, aber wo WAR raus kam und noch gut lief, wurde auch viel berichtet. Doch jetzt hat WAR eben nichts wirklich tolles neues zu bieten und Datenbanken leben auch von Usern. Man muss sich doch nur die Entwicklung bei anderen MMOs anschauen. Bei WOW hab ich damals Thottbot als Datenbank genutzt und dann eines Tages auf WOWhead umgestiegen. Aber solche Seiten Leben von der Community und wenn die keine Lust hat was zu machen udn zu helfen, taja pech. Die Mods sind sind auch nur paar Leute und buffed hat denk ich genug um die Ohren, dass sie wenig Zeit haben sich darum zu kümmern. Denn eine Datenbank muss auch genutzt werden. Was bringt eine tolle Datenbank auf Deutsch, wenn es nur die Buffed User nutzen und davon eben nur ein paar. 
Auf Englisch ist es immer was anderes. Gerade über den Ozean ist ja auch WAR noch vertreten und dort gibt es auch Datenbanken. 

Das Prob es muss auch vom User genutzt werden und der User muss auch bei Datenbanken mit helfen, sonst funzt das nicht. Ist doch bei einer Wiki das selbe. 

Also wardb.com ist eigentlich noch recht aktuell. Nur selbst dort dauert es ab und zu eh patchnotes übertragen werden. Aber das liegt wirklich an der COmmunity, wie aktiv Datenbanken/Wikis leben.


----------



## HolySalva (24. Dezember 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Doch jetzt hat WAR eben nichts wirklich tolles neues zu bieten



Wenn ich das richtig sehe wird in der neuen Buffedfolge ne Questreihe von WoW erläutert...das ist mal was neues. Es hat immerhin auch ein halbes Jahr gedauert bis buffed es für nötig hielt, nen neuen Test von Warhammer zu machen. Sobald aber in WoW ein neues pet rauskommt, gibts hier eine Meldung nach der anderen.
buffed ist ein WoW-Portal und versteckt das auch nicht sonderlich. Muss man halt seinen Frieden mit machen.


----------

